# New software update problems.



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's my attempt at uploading a pic. Photobucket still works btw if anyone is stuck.










No luck and I made sure the file size wasn't an issue.

- - - Updated - - -

Test 2 using the basic uploader.


View attachment 022.jpg


Edit using advanced mode.

View attachment 023.jpg


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Whenever we do one of these things and you come across problems the very first thing you should do is clear your cache and cookies. Essentially you need to load a "fresh" copy of the site and not a saved one. So do that first.

After that, when you have issues I need the following

A detailed description of the issue and how you are getting it, along with a copy and paste of any error messages 

the browser you are using and the release level.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Testing










Since I cannot duplicate the error it is a user level issue so we need to figure out why some people are having issues


windows 10
google chrome


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2015)

Now that's nice!
Too bad Marnie's arm is covering it up. lol.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just cleared history and cookies.

View attachment 023.jpg


Same result. I don't get an error message at all. What I see when I ask to preview the post is this




It's not a problem for me as I always use PB anyway.





GuitarsCanada said:


> Whenever we do one of these things and you come across problems the very first thing you should do is clear your cache and cookies. Essentially you need to load a "fresh" copy of the site and not a saved one. So do that first.
> 
> After that, when you have issues I need the following
> 
> ...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Checking again

View attachment fileup.jpg


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Interesting, some files upload some don't.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

testing again

View attachment fileup.jpg


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I am the same, cleared cookies and new site. No pics? No messages either of any kind.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Interesting, some files upload some don't.


The only thing I have noticed is, only pictures of good looking woman will upload. Nice touch, I have no problem with that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2015)

test .. test. nope. (sigh).


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i think i may have dated that girl once. i was pretty drunk one time, and woke up in a litter box with balls of yarn in unusual places.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I need to post this just to counter the negative effects of Larry's post.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

davetcan said:


> I need to post this just to counter the negative effects of Larry's post.


Thanks. I needed that.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> Thanks. I needed that.


We all did!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Guitar101 said:


> Thanks. I needed that.


Me too!

So, no "likes" button, is that where the problems are?
Thanks for de-bugging it, you are a good person Scott.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, more major downtime and we are right back where we were this morning. Thanks be to backups. It appears the problem I am having with the upgrades has to do with the hacks we have on here particularly itrader. This is a hack that was written at least 4-5 years ago but was never kept up to date by the developer. So as newer versions of vb are introduced you start to have issues with code. Seems we have reached that point with itrader and possibly a few others I have on here. There is little chance iTrader will ever be updated it was abandoned long ago so we will eventually lose that, I kind of knew that was going to happen eventually. 

It's back to the drawing board. In order to fix some of the issues we are having an upgrade to the software is unavoidable so we will just have to suck it up if we lose some hacks.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

No problem, I don't even know what itrader is


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

itrader is probably the one hack we don't want to lose. It's become a integral part of GC and a ton of members. Most of the others we can probably do without, but if I can't find a way around these posting issues and the photo uploads etc we are destined to lose some stuff if I am forced to do an upgrade. For now I am going to do some research, we will leave the upgrades alone for now so please bare with me on the glitches until we can come to a solution. 

those of you that are having difficulty uploading photos you will have to go back to the URL links until we can get these problems solved.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

This is the only site I'll buy/sell on, and it's definitely due to the iTrader system (and dealing with fellow Canadians). Shame. 

One issue I've been having, and I'm not sure if it's due to the updates, is that when I attempt to edit my for sale posts the field appears blank in the editing window; ex. if I were to type something and submit, the main body of my ad would be erased. Any idea what's going on here?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ga20t said:


> This is the only site I'll buy/sell on, and it's definitely due to the iTrader system (and dealing with fellow Canadians). Shame.
> 
> One issue I've been having, and I'm not sure if it's due to the updates, is that when I attempt to edit my for sale posts the field appears blank in the editing window; ex. if I were to type something and submit, the main body of my ad would be erased. Any idea what's going on here?


Thats part of the issues as well. The editor is not working well with the new version of PHP I installed on the server. Unfortunately the cure is upgrading this vb software and thats where we run into the compatibility issues with itrader etc.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

If the iTrader is the feedback system then my entire reputation will be out the window, LOL.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> .... please bare with me on the glitches until we can come to a solution.


Sorry that this is such a pain and time consumer for you. 

Many thanks for all that you do to keep this forum in such good shape.

Wish there was some way that we could help...apart from reporting glitches.

Cheers

Dave

- - - Updated - - -



davetcan said:


> If the iTrader is the feedback system then my entire reputation will be out the window, LOL.


You might want to send out 12,575 emails/PMs to explain your situation to each of the GC members.

BTW...you can save some time and not send one to me. I already know your reputation.

Just a thought.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL, nah, I'll just start over. Although this retirement income thing is really helping my GAS, I highly recommend it ;-)



greco said:


> You might want to send out 12,575 emails/PMs to explain your situation.
> 
> BTW...you can save some time and not send one to me. I already know your reputation.
> 
> ...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

OK I'll admit it. I have no idea what itrader is or does or why it's necessary for us to make posts or talk to each other ................


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> OK I'll admit it. I have no idea what itrader is or does or why it's necessary for us to make posts or talk to each other ................


Me either. That and the vb .


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

See that feedback score. Which tells us how many have given good feedback about our dealings here whether as buyer or seller? That's from iTrader. We lose iTrader, all the feedback scores are gone. We will have to start all over again.

Look at davetcan's feedback score, it's 226 and at 100% that's the number of good deals he's had here at GC. Also tells you he's a gear head. LOL

Correct me if I'm wrong GC.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> Also tells you he's a gear head. LOL
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong GC.


No, you are correct...he is a gear head. But I think he is recovering and going through a metamorphosis of sorts due to his recent retirement (see post #24).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

For the non forum software techies when I talk about hacks these are programs that were written to work with vb (vbulletin) which is the forum itself. People write these programs as add-ons but they are not supported by vbulletin in any way. They are a use at your own risk type of thing. 

Some developers update their hacks to work with future versions of the core software and some don't. It's very time consuming and rhe don't get paid for it. We run several on here such as the likes, the I trader, spam assassin etc. 

When updates are done to the core software these hacks can sometimes cause havoc which has happened in this case a few times. It is sometimes necessary to remove the hack entirely before performing an upgrade, which may be the case here if I can't find another way around it


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> For the non forum software techies ...


It is so nice to be recognized and included.

Thanks for explaining.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Luddites unite !!! 



greco said:


> It is so nice to be recognized and included.
> 
> Thanks for explaining.
> 
> ...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

itrader appears to be disabled right now .............. perhaps it's become a non-issue?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

allthumbs56 said:


> itrader appears to be disabled right now .............. perhaps it's become a non-issue?


Its turned on and should be working


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

amagras said:


> No problem, I don't even know what itrader is


Thank you all for the explanations. What I meant was for Scott to take his time fixing the forum, calmly.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

testing


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

testing

View attachment fileup.jpg


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Its turned on and should be working


I'm getting "Member list disabled by Administrator". All I can get is the initial display of top guys and the most recent.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

allthumbs56 said:


> I'm getting "Member list disabled by Administrator". All I can get is the initial display of top guys and the most recent.


clear your browser cache and try again


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> clear your browser cache and try again


Did and done....... problem persists. If I do a member name search I get:

"Sorry! The administrator has disabled the list of members."


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

iTrader stuff appears to be working fine for me. I'm not sure where to find the member name search so I can't check 

Member names pop up when I try to send a PM so they appear to be working.



allthumbs56 said:


> Did and done....... problem persists. If I do a member name search I get:
> 
> "Sorry! The administrator has disabled the list of members."


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

testing yhis


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

check one check two

View attachment fileup.jpg


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> testing yhis


The software spelled "this" incorrectly...Is that helpful to you?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL, you beat me to it!



greco said:


> The software spelled "this" incorrectly...Is that helpful to you?


- - - Updated - - -

How so? .....



GuitarsCanada said:


> testing yhis


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I haven't been able to post pictures for quite some time so here goes maybe it will work now. I'm using an iMAc with el Capitan OS. 

View attachment 16092


- - - Updated - - -

Same as before just a blank page.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

testing ..........


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

check this


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

checking


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Can someone post the steps needed for a Gold subscriber to post pics directly to the forum. Thanks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> Can someone post the steps needed for a Gold subscriber to post pics directly to the forum. Thanks


AFAIK, I am a gold subscriber and just tried to post pics directly from my computer...no luck. 
I think this is exactly what Scott is trying to solve...possibly one of many glitches.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Guitar101 said:


> Can someone post the steps needed for a Gold subscriber to post pics directly to the forum. Thanks


I would recommend using links for photos until we get the issues cleared up


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Testing I can't even post a reply on my PC (Win7), this is iPad.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keto said:


> Testing I can't even post a reply on my PC (Win7), this is iPad.


Are you still getting that same error? Refresh your page or clear cache that should be working now


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

just trying to see if I can post a pic
G.









seems to work as it should....
anyone else still having problems?

G.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I tried to copy and paste a pic with some text this morning on "quick reply" and the page just sat there spinning. I went to "advanced" and it posted within a few seconds.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

View attachment 023.jpg


.........


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2015)

The edit mode has problems too.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll give it a shot.
Testing(edit)









Edited,twice on iPhone with Tapatalk.
Image via http images.tapatalk-can.com


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

retesting with PC


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It's going to be a journey friends hang in there


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I tried to copy and paste a pic with some text this morning on "quick reply" and the page just sat there spinning. I went to "advanced" and it posted within a few seconds.


I got that too with the same results...
I can live with that...

G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I tried to copy and paste a pic with some text this morning on "quick reply" and the page just sat there spinning. I went to "advanced" and it posted within a few seconds.


I also get that...but not consistently.

What surprised me is that you have "Quick Reply"...I can only see "Reply With Quote"

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks like the "Likes" have disappeared.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> Looks like the "Likes" have disappeared.


Noticed that here too. I can understand them not being available in the political forum - Liberals would misuse them  - but hope they'll stay on here.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> I also get that...but not consistently.
> 
> What surprised me is that you have "Quick Reply"...I can only see "Reply With Quote"
> 
> ...


Any comments from others about this?


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

greco said:


> Any comments from others about this?


I also do not see "Quick Reply"... I *think* I used to see it.

Just found something else. I edited a just-posted message in another thread and clicked Save. Saw the twirly dots and waited and waited for over a minute, but the changes did not appear to be saved. Never seen that before.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I only see reply with quote.



greco said:


> Any comments from others about this?


- - - Updated - - -

Well if someone offered me $120 Million I guess I'd be a Liberal too.



boyscout said:


> Noticed that here too. I can understand them not being available in the political forum - Liberals would misuse them  - but hope they'll stay on here.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Argggggggggggggggg!

Nothing but trouble creating/editing/quoting posts. The software always seems unable or unwilling to load the body of text in question. (Chrome FWIW)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

When editing a post, I noticed that I had to go to "go advanced" for it to take.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sulphur said:


> When editing a post, I noticed that I had to go to "preview post" for it to take.


Same here...although not always 
(using Chrome...if that helps at all)

I edited this response and had to go to "advanced" to save the edit.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am going to do an upgrade, maybe later today. That will hopefully take care of all the posting issues.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am going to do an upgrade, maybe later today. That will hopefully take care of all the posting issues.


Good Luck with it!

Will the forum will be down during that entire time? 
(I assume "Yes, of course" is the answer...as I am not much of a techie)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

greco said:


> Good Luck with it!
> 
> Will the forum will be down during that entire time?
> (I assume "Yes, of course" is the answer...as I am not much of a techie)


Yes, once I start it we are looking at a few hours at least


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Yes, once I start it we are looking at a few hours at least


Thanks...Hopefully it won't take too much (more) of your time and will go smoothly.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

greco said:


> Thanks...Hopefully it won't take too much (more) of your time and will go smoothly.


I would say a prayer if I thought it would help


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would say a prayer if I thought it would help


NOTICE TO ALL GC FORUM MEMBERS: Please start praying now. 

You will be informed as to when you can stop praying.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice to see everyone back. At one point this afternoon, I was the only registered member of the forum. I can tell you, it was very lonely.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I was awfully productive at work this afternoon while the forum was down....


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

JEZUS !!!!! What the hell was that all about. Hope all is well now Scott and thank you for all your hard work.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

​Please stop praying until further notice.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

greco said:


> NOTICE TO ALL GC FORUM MEMBERS: Please start praying now.
> 
> You will be informed as to when you can stop praying.


I'll sacrifice a virgin and a goat. Maybe just the goat.....
Yes, I realize that things seemed to be fixed but the damned goat is wrecking the place.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I'll sacrifice a virgin and a goat. Maybe just the goat.....
> Yes, I realize that things seemed to be fixed but the damned goat is wrecking the place.


HEY ....that's my goat your going to kill....Don't do it...!!!!
By the way....I also know you don't have a virgin handy....

G.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

There is no longer any iTrader page in anyone's profile. Cannot leave any feedback. I'm sure everyone is already aware


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

GTmaker said:


> HEY ....that's my goat your going to kill....Don't do it...!!!!
> By the way....I also know you don't have a virgin handy....
> 
> G.


Except your goat. It is a virgin isn't it? That would kill two with one stone. Plus I have a recipe for stone roasted goat.
.....nb....a quick click and this was posted and then edited. And aside from what tomsy49 pointed out there still is no like.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> And aside from what tomsy49 pointed out there still is no like.


Or the ability to post pics directly.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> It's going to be a journey friends hang in there


Thanks Scott!

For a while yesterday the site seemed to be working but didn't recognize my login. When I experimented with creating a new one the Register page told me my username was valid and available but the validation image did not appear, only a placeholder.

A little later, the programmer errors were appearing instead of the site. Nice to see it back again.

Best of luck with your efforts King Sisyphus.

(Edit experiment.)

- - - Updated - - -

Just experimented with editing my last post, immediately after posting it. Clicking on Save after making changes produces a spinning wait icon but it doesn't end and changes are not save.

- - - Updated - - -

Also this auto-merging of posts that we've seen regularly for a while. I created a NEW post (second one above) because I couldn't edit the first, but the system decided it was an update to the previous post. Creating a second (and third) new post soon after creating one makes the system think that you're updating the first post, but often it's a wholly-unrelated second post.

Started seeing that behaviour a couple-three months ago.

- - - Updated - - -

There ya go, just did it again! This fourth new message will probably be added as though it was an update to the first, but each has been created as a new Reply to Thread post.

- - - Updated - - -

OK, now this is wierd. Above where it says (Edit experiment) was an attempt to edit a just-made post. Clicked save, waited 30 seconds, then cancelled. The change was not saved when I refreshed the page. But now there it is!

Hope there's something useful in this report.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> I'll sacrifice a virgin and a goat. Maybe just the goat.....
> Yes, I realize that things seemed to be fixed but the damned goat is wrecking the place.


I'll sacrifice a virgin sheep, well, maybe, she was Welsh. 
Thanks for the hardwork Scott, it hasn't gone unnoticed. 

My neighbour knocked on my door at 2:30am! Luckily I was still up playing my guitar! The nerve!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

FWIW, if I click on "edit post" the window comes up empty.................... actually this time it worked ............... but still not in the thread I created yesterday............. and clicking "save" after editing sends me off to La-La Land until I backup or refresh.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

greetings comrades....i was afraid i was going to have to brush up on my Ukrainian and learn cyrillic.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2015)

Your latest round of work seem to have fixed all the double-posting problems I was having. Thanks!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iaresee said:


> Your latest round of work seem to have fixed all the double-posting problems I was having. Thanks!


Thats a miracle because the upgrade would not work again but keep me posted


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Thats a miracle because the upgrade would not work again but keep me posted


LOL. no change at my end.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

What on earth was that yesterday?? Did this site get hacked again?


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I can no longer access the forum board from my home I.s.p. 
Only from my cellular Internet.

keep getting 403 access forbidden error


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Clicked on New posts. At the bottom it said 23 of 26 posts. Clicked on page 2 and nothing was there. Said no matches. Did it twice. Tried a third time, it said 24 of 27. Clicked on page two - same thing.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

for the first time ....I cant post any pics today...

Such a sad day indeed...

G.

*Just resolved the pic problem by using the "basic loader" option*


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2015)

Here's the best part about Xenforo, from my perspective:










Those are fantastic response times. And it's been consistently low like that since I migrated it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

good looking stats


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I tried for about 2 hours to make a post. I couldn't post pictures, it was saying that they were too large (only 500kb). Then I just tried randomly posting 10 letter pieces of garbage in a few spots and they were too large to upload as well. I went on my phone and made the post, then came back and was able to upload photos to the post made with the phone. Not sure if something changed while that was ging on, or if it is a fluke, or maybe the desktop portion of the site is fubarred. I also noticed this and my post are the only posts since about noon today.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

abc testing reply function


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I haven't been able to upload pics from my computer since the change, only from photobucket.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> I haven't been able to upload pics from my computer since the change, only from photobucket.


That's the way it has been for me as well.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

Can't see any forum topics on my Windows machine. Tapatalk OK.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

sulphur said:


> I haven't been able to upload pics from my computer since the change, only from photobucket.


"ditto"...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hang in there boys. I will get it all figured out but only so much time I can put into it. We will have to scrap vb I am getting no support on the issues so I am an working on this new software. Server side is a lot of work and I am limited in my abilities there. I am more of a software king then a programmer. 

But we will get it all figured out


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

HEve you guys with posting pic problems tried my solution....worked for me.
G.



GTmaker said:


> for the first time ....I cant post any pics today...
> 
> Such a sad day indeed...
> 
> ...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

This is with the basic uploader


View attachment 023.jpg


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey guys, there's no point in trying to figure out things right now. The software for the forum will be replaced soon. We'll just have to wait until the new software Xenforo is installed and running.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Chito said:


> Hey guys, there's no point in trying to figure out things right now. The software for the forum will be replaced soon. We'll just have to wait until the new software Xenforo is installed and running.


That would be a correct statement. VBulletin is done. We begin a new life tomorrow night. Be patient because when I take it down all hell is going to break lose. It will be down a minimum of 24 hours and thats on the up side. Keep your fingers crossed for a smooth transition. Based on experience there is no such thing so I am prepared for hell.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Also, when we get this back on line please refrain from sending me emails or pm's with glitches, especially yhe obvious ones because I will see them too. I will post a bug thread when the time is right, but the first 48 hours back online just give me some space to figure it out and then we will hit the smaller bugs as we move along.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Looking forward to the new GC! I hope the transition goes smoothly.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good luck with the transition Scott, thanks for this!

Maybe when it gets back up, keep this thread, or start another for reporting any glitches, 
rather than bombarding you as you anticipate.

Looks I'll have some time to practice. 8)


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Good luck Scott.....Do you have lots of coffee at hand?


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> That would be a correct statement. VBulletin is done. We begin a new life tomorrow night. Be patient because when I take it down all hell is going to break lose. It will be down a minimum of 24 hours and thats on the up side. Keep your fingers crossed for a smooth transition. Based on experience there is no such thing so I am prepared for hell.


An update without a rollback position  always my favourite software releases... I still have trouble getting them by the managers though no matter how innocuous I make them sound. Looking forward to then newness...


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Just curious and I know this is a minor request Scott, but will we be getting the "Likes" back?


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I can't post in the Electric Mojo contest thread! (I don't have permission for some reason).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Patience my friends. I just got home after a night shift so am hitting the sack. Once I get up I am taking the whole thing down. Expect at least a 24 hour downtime and then of all goes well these problems will be gone


----------

